# Multiple MP3 Players playing simultaneously



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I just recently purchased ZombieTronix "_THE OTHERSIDERS_" 6 Channel 3 CD set to use in my haunt.

This setup requires 3 CD players and you have to start them simultaneously on the desired track. Each track is just under 10 minutes in length.

Is there an inexpensive way to create some sort of mp3 player or similar that would automatically start playing all 3 simultaneously if powered (1 switch) at the same time?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Do each of the tracks need to be on separate channels? If not, you can use the free Channel Player program to overlay multiple sounds that will play at the same time. This does require using a computer, though.
http://www.procerius.com/products.php?cat=13&pg=2&PHPSESSID=68ecbe35596d10a4b24ad852e2492668
Scroll to the bottom of the page to see the program download link.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Hmmmm....

Welp.... each CD has what... 7 different intensity tracks? Seems to me if an MP3 player records in stereo you could rip the desired track from each CD onto a cheapo MP3 player and do the Otaku hack on them so they can be remotely triggered, and then just gang-wire each one to the same switch. They should all activate at the same time. Or so the theory goes. Come to think of it, portable CD players are so cheap maybe you could get 3 of those and hack the pause button to do the same thing.

Zombietronix. You lucky bastard


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Otaku said:


> Do each of the tracks need to be on separate channels? If not, you can use the free Channel Player program to overlay multiple sounds that will play at the same time. This does require using a computer, though.
> http://www.procerius.com/products.php?cat=13&pg=2&PHPSESSID=68ecbe35596d10a4b24ad852e2492668
> Scroll to the bottom of the page to see the program download link.


Yes they need to be on separate channels. 3 CD's playing on 3 different left/right channels.



Revenant said:


> Hmmmm....
> 
> Welp.... each CD has what... 7 different intensity tracks? Seems to me if an MP3 player records in stereo you could rip the desired track from each CD onto a cheapo MP3 player and do the Otaku hack on them so they can be remotely triggered, and then just gang-wire each one to the same switch. They should all activate at the same time. Or so the theory goes. Come to think of it, portable CD players are so cheap maybe you could get 3 of those and hack the pause button to do the same thing.
> 
> Zombietronix. You lucky bastard


I should be able to rip the desired tracks no problem, just trying to come up with a simple on/off solution. I've got a couple of cheap cd players, will need to buy one more and additional powered pc speakers. I will probably end up going that route, was just curious if there was a better way to do it. Just trying to think outside of the box.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I'd go the cheap MP3 player route. All of the players I've used don't start playback until the Start button is released (press, hold for _n_ secs, release), and the play buttons are usually very easy to get at to attach the trigger wires to short the switch. This gives you true simultaneous playback - you don't have to wait for the CD players' response time lag.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Revenant said:


> Hmmmm....
> 
> Welp.... each CD has what... 7 different intensity tracks? Seems to me if an MP3 player records in stereo you could rip the desired track from each CD onto a cheapo MP3 player and do the Otaku hack on them so they can be remotely triggered, and then just gang-wire each one to the same switch. They should all activate at the same time. Or so the theory goes. Come to think of it, portable CD players are so cheap maybe you could get 3 of those and hack the pause button to do the same thing.
> 
> Zombietronix. You lucky bastard


Okay, where's Otaku's hack on this?


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

SI,
Here's the link to Bourno's site where the hack is posted. The MP3 hack portion is on the 3rd PDF. The other two deal with making the timing circuit. The hack is based on the cheapo $5 MP3 player, but it will give you an idea as to what to look for when you open your player(s). Let me know if you have any questions!

http://www.teambac.com/web_hall/mp3_player/otaku/MP3_player.html


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks as always, Otaku.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I'm with Otaku on the MP3 vs CD route. CD players always have that ramp-up time at the beginning as the motor spins up to speed, and it can vary from player to player. The MP3 players are just accessing solid-state memory so the "on" time will be much more crisp and controllable. So long as it's a real stereo recording and playback, I think it would actually work better than the CDs. 

I'd love to try it with my little MP3 players I bought in the group buy. Of course, the key ingredient is the Zombietronix disc set itself, which I don't have, so its kind of a moot point for me.


----------

